# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تجربة رائعة [ للمحافظة على الصلاة ] لشاب ( عادي ) للأخ / سامي المسيطير

## سعيد الرميح

الإخوة الأفاضل :
الإخوة الأكارم :
استأذنكم بذكر تجربة رائعة رائدة مفيدة ... لصاحب لي اسمه ( سعيد ) ... وأرجو أن يكون في ذكرها النفع لمن كتبها ، وقرأها ، ونقلها.
( سعيد ) مضى من عمره 37 سنة تقريبا ... أي أنه شاب في عنفوان شبابه _ كما يقال_.
يمكن أن يقال عن ( سعيد ) بأنه شاب عادي جدا ... في مظهره وهيئته !!

( سعيد ) يصلي في مسجد يبعد قليلا عن مسجد حيِّنا . 
ذهبت قبل قرابة الشهر للصلاة في مسجد ( سعيد ) فرأيته في الصف الأول بجوار المؤذن!!
ثم صليت في مسجدهم قبل أسبوعين ... فرأيت ( سعيد ) بجوار المؤذن !!
ثم صليت قبل أيام فرأيت ( سعيد ) بجوار المؤذن !!
فأعجبني حرصه ... وتعجبت من اجتهاده ومبادرته إلى الصلاة ... 
خاصة أن مثله غالبا لا يفعل مثل فعله في المبادرة إلى الصلاة ..
تكلمت مع أحد جماعة مسجده ... فسألته عن ( سعيد ) فتبسم ثم قال : 
( سعيد ) هذا ... نسميه في حينا ( حمامة المسجد )
فقلت : سبحان الله ... كيف ؟ ..!! 
فقال : لا تكاد تدخل المسجد في أي فرض من فروض الصلاة إلا وتجد ( سعيد ) قد دخل قبلك ... 
بل إنه يدخل قبل المؤذن بدقائق ... وفي جميع الصلوات ... دون استثناء ..
( .. قبل الأذان وليس قبل الإقامة .. ) 
فتعجبتُ منه ... وسألتُ نفسي :
كيف استطاع ( سعيد ) أن ينتصر على نفسه ... ويجاهدها ، ويغلبها على المبادرة إلى الصلوات ... ؟!.
فعزمت على سؤاله بطريقة غير مباشرة لأستفيد منه ... وأذكر طريقته لمن أراد أن يفعل مثل فعله .

صليت مع ( سعيد ) يوم السبت الماضي 26 / 2 / 1430هـ ... فوجدته كما عهدته ... بجوار المؤذن !!.
وبعد الصلاة أمسكت به ... ودار بيننا الحوار التالي :

بعد الصلاة أمسكت بالأخ ( سعيد ) وقلت له : 
ما شاء الله عليك ... صليت في مسجدكم مرارا ... وأراك بجوار المؤذن ... كيف استطعت أن تتغلب على شيطانك ، وهواك ، ونفسك الأمارة ؟!.
فقال - على حرج - : الحمد لله ... منذ عقلتُ الصلاة ... وأنا على هذه الطريقة .
قلت له : كيف تفعل ... وماذا تفعل ؟!.
قال : أنا ولله الحمد ؛ تعودت على أن أكون في المسجد قبل الأذان ... فأضع المنبه قبل الأذان بـ ( 10 ) دقائق ... بحيث أتمكن من الوضوء ، واللباس ، والخروج إلى المسجد ... وقد نظمت وقتي على أن أدخل المسجد قبل الأذان ... وإن تأخرت فمع المؤذن !!.
قلت له : كيف تستطيع أن تترك مافي يديك قبل الصلاة ؟!.
فقال : كما قلت لك ... يجب أن أخرج من البيت بوقت يكفيني لأن أكون في المسجد قبل الأذان ... فإن كنت مع أولادي ... فيعرفون أني سأقوم قبل الأذان ... وإن كنت مع أصحابي فيعرفون أني سأقوم قبل الأذان .
فقلت له : ألا يثنونك عن المبادرة ؟!.
فقال : بلى ... ولكني عاهدت نفسي أن لا أستكين لأحد ... وأنا ولله الحمد مستمر على ذلك ... ولم يحصل أني تقاعست لأحد ... والفضل لله وحده .
فقلت له : ماذا تفعل إذا فاتتك الصلاة ؟!.
فقال : ماذا تقصد ؟!. ( لم يستوعب السؤال !!) .
فقلت له : كيف تكون نفسيتك إذا تخلفت عن الصلاة ؟.
فقال : أسأل الله أن لا يأتي ذلك اليوم !! ... 
لكن إن حصل ... فستكون نفسيتي سيئة جدا ذلك اليوم !!.
فقلت له : إذن ...كم تختم القرآن في الشهر الواحد ؟!.
فقال - على حرج - : أختم ولله الحمد ... كل أسبوعين ( 3 ) ختمات ...
أي ( 6 ) ختمات في الشهر الواحد ... تزيد أو تنقص !!.

... ...
فقلت له : كيف تفعل في صلاة الفجر ؟.
فقال : قبل أن أنام ... أصلي ما تيسر !! ... ثم أنام ... وألبس الجوارب ، وأضع المنبه قبل الأذان بـ ( 15 ) دقيقة ... لأتمكن من الاستعداد للصلاة ... ثم أخرج إلى المسجد ... 
ثم تبسم ، وقال : 
وأحيانا أنتظر المؤذن في البرد القارس على هذه العتبة - وأشار إلى دَرَج المسجد - .
قلت : لماذ الجوارب ؟!.
فقال : المسح على الجوارب أقل وقتا من غسل القدمين ... وهذا يعطيني وقتا كافيا للخروج قبل الأذان !!.
قلت له : وكيف تفعل عندما تسهر ؟.
فقال : الحمد لله ... أنا لا أسهر ... وإن تأخرت في النوم ... فيكون نومي الساعة ( 11 )مساءا .
قلت له : والعلاقات الاجتماعية ... كيف تفعل بها ؟.
فقال : احضر المناسبات والحفلات ... لكن لا أحرص على الجلوس بعد الساعة العاشرة ... لأتمكن من الاستمرار في برنامجي اليومي .
قلت له : ألا تواجه تخذيلا من أحد ؟!.
فقال - متبسما - : كثير ... لكن ؛ ولله الحمد ... لم ألتفت لهم .

قلت له : كيف أنت مع المسجد ؟.
فقال : ولله الحمد ، أقوم على شؤونه ، أرتب المصاحف ، وأقوم بتطييبه ، وأنظف دورات المياه - أحيانا - ، وأحضر المناديل ، وأتابع صيانته - إن احتاج إلى ذلك - !!.
قلت له : هل حفظت شيئا من القرآن بجلوسك الطويل في المسجد ؟.
فقال : الحمد لله ، حفظت سورة الكهف ، ويوسف ، وهود ، والإسراء ، ومريم ، وطه ... جزء عم ... وجزء من تبارك ، وجزء كبير من سورة البقرة ، وأقوم بالفتح على الإمام أحيانا ... وأنا لا أعلم أين تكون الآية ، وفي أي سورة ؟... وهذا من فضل الله .

ثم قال لي : 
الأمر كله يتعلق بتوفيق الله تعالى أولا ... 
ثم العزيمة الصادقة الجازمة ..
قلت له : صدقت ... أصلح الله أحوالنا .

أسأل الله أن يوفقك الأخ ( سعيد ) ويحفظه ، ويعينه ، وييسر أمره ، ويزيدنا وإياه من فضله .

ولعلي أكمل مايتعلق بصلاة الجمعة ... وهو من أعجب العجب ... والله المستعان .


الإخوة الأفاضل :

منذ حدثني ( سعيد ) عن قصته ... واسمه ورسمه لا يغادر فكري عند اقتراب موعد الصلاة ... أتذكره ، وأتذكره كلماته عند أذان المؤذن ، وعند المشي إلى الصلاة ، وعند النوم والاستعداد لصلاة الفجر !!... كلماته لاتزال في أذني ... حرصه ومبادرته لازالت تؤنبني ... وتوبخني ... لماذا لا أكون مثله ؟!.

يوم الثلاثاء الماضي 6 / 3 / 1430هـ ... ذهبت إليه مرة أخرى ... لأكمل بقية التحقيق  :Smile:  وأسأله عن حاله مع صلاة الجمعة ، وتدبره للقرآن ... فحرصت على التبكير إلى مسجده ، فدخلت بعد المؤذن فوجدته في المسجد كالعادة !!. ( ماشاء الله ) .

أمسكت به بعد الصلاة ، وتحادثنا عند العتبة إياها ...  :Smile: .

قلت له - بعد تمهيد - : كيف أنت مع صلاة الجمعة ، ومتى تذهب إليها ؟.
قال : أذهب إلى صلاة الجمعة الساعة ( 9.45 ) دقيقة تقريبا !!... والحمدلله .
قلت له : كيف ؟!.
قال : أستعد للصلاة من الساعة ( 9 ) تقريبا ... ثم أذهب إلى الجامع من الساعة ( 9.30 ) إلى ( 9.45 ) ... أهم شيء أكون في المسجد قبل الساعة ( 10 ) .
قلت له : والأهل ، هل يقولون شيئا ؟!.
قال : نعم ؛ يقولون لماذا تذهب الآن ؟ ... لازال الوقت مبكرا !! ... لكن كما قلت لك : حددت الوقت والتزمت بما عاهدت نفسي عليه .
قلت : هل هناك أحد غيرك ؟.
قال : نعم يأتي بعدي رجلان ... قبل الساعة ( 10.30 ) .
قلت له : كم تقرأ ؟.
قال : أقرأ ( 3 ) إلى ( 4 ) أجزاء ... ولله الحمد .
قلت له : ألا يأتيك الشيطان ، ويقول لك : لماذا تبكر ؟!.
فتبسم وقال : إن أتاني الشيطان ... قدّمتُ الوقت إرغاما له ... حتى أني أذهب أحيانا الساعة ( 9 ) ... أي قبل الوقت الذي حددته ... " وقال لي قاعدة جميلة بهذا الخصوص ... سأذكرها في وقتها بإذن الله" .

بعد هذا اللقاء ... قلت لنفسي ... ولم أقل له : ( مالت على حالنا ... أصلح الله حالنا ) .

" فمن منا ينافس الأخ ( سعيد ) لصلاة الجمعة غدا ؟."

ثم سألته عن التدبر ... وسأجعلها في مشاركة مستقلة بإذن الله .



خاطرة :
ليعلم الأفاضل بأني لم أكتب القصة ... ليقف أثرها عند التعجب من حال ( سعيد ) ... فقط !!. 

ولكن :
ذكرتها لتكون دافعا لي ولك للمبادرة إلى الصلوات ... والحرص على الطاعات ... وقراءة كتاب الله وحفظه وتدبره .

ولنعلم أيضا بأن فعل الأخ ( سعيد ) توفيق من رب العالمين ... 
ولو صدقنا مع الله ... وسألناه سؤال صدق بأن يصلح قلوبنا وأعمالنا ... ويوفقنا للمبادرة إلى ماوُفق له الأخ ( سعيد ) وغيره ... فسنجد خيرا كثيرا بإذن الله .

طلب :

لاتقل سأفعل بعد أيام ... بل أقول لك " الآن "
ولاتقل صعب !! ... وأقول لك " طيب ... جرب "
ولاتقل كيف ؟!... وأقول لك " مهوب شغلك "

----------

